# Random Signature!



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

Made me a random flash signature.. every time you refresh the page, you'll see a different one.. (or the same, it's random 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Three different signatures, only 13KB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What you think?


----------



## benchma®k (Mar 10, 2008)

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its cool i like it!

Your avatar is funny too... i didnt notice it till now!


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 10, 2008)

Neat idea.


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 11, 2008)

Phoenix Wright fan?

I only see the same guy when refreshing the page.  Not really impressive, but more humourous.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 11, 2008)

It actually needs two refreshes for me to see the next random signature. I'm on Firefox


----------



## perculus (Mar 11, 2008)

oh wow!


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2008)

Ice Cold said:
			
		

> Phoenix Wright fan?
> 
> I only see the same guy when refreshing the page.  Not really impressive, but more humourous.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 12, 2008)

that's cool, i also have to refresh twice for it to change.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 13, 2008)

tutorial?
I could be interested...


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 14, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> tutorial?
> I could be interested...



Really simple if you know Actionscript.. 
make a movie with 3 frames, on each frame you put a signature.. and on the first you put a _gotoAndStop(random(3))+1);_

and.. done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you want more signatures, substitute the 3 for the number of signatures you have..


----------

